# What is a FF?



## MollyLue9 (Oct 14, 2012)

I know that FF stands for "first freshner" but what exactly is THAT?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

The first time they give birth. Freshen is about their udder filling up and being able to be milked for the first time.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

It's the first time a doe kids or 'freshens' and so on with each kidding. Like I have 2 FF's (first time kidders) one 2nd Freshener (2nd time kidding), and two 3rd fresheners (3rd time kidding).


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yep, FF, is, first Freshener, first time filling udder and first time to kid.


----------

